# Murder?



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A Minnesota man is on trail for killing two teens that broke into his house. Prosecution says he executed them. His own CCTV may be his undoing. 
Minnesota Man Accused of Murdering Teens Who Entered His Home - Yahoo


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow. Lot going on there that isn't being said.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

If he did indeed execute them, then he is at fault. If he shot and killed for trespassing and protecting his family and property, they are at fault.


----------



## Eagles700LvL (Apr 10, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Wow. Lot going on there that isn't being said.


No kidding, there seems to be a lot of information missing. The fact that he waited a day to get someone to call the police isn't going to help.

IMO, unless he lured the kids into breaking into his home the premeditated 1st degree murder charge seems like bullshit to me. Doesn't mean he's not guilty of something else. Would love to get a hold of the transcript at the end, there has to be more to this story.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

17 year olds can be dangerouse. I was a infantryman at 17. This guy was 65, and was afraid after several break in's. What does he have to do wait for some punk to start attacking him to defend his castle? young folks getting killed is sad, but they were criminals. No doubt in my mind when they saw him something bad was gonna happen, they were caught in the act. I think they should let him go.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That part of the state has a LOT of meth labs. They even put them in the fish houses on the ice. It would not surprise me if either old guy or the kids (or both) were on something at the time.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

'You're dead,' Little Falls homeowner said after shooting teen intruder - TwinCities.com

This covers the story better. From the local rag.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Dang...so the kids were repeat burglars of the same property. That is not intelligent. No wonder the home owner was waiting for them...he probably knew it was going to happen. Definitely not going to help his case though. I bet the jury is going to burn this guy. He could've called the police ahead of time so they would catch the kids in the act. He should have done a number of different things that wouldn't have resulted in their death. That will be his fault in the end.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smokin04 said:


> Dang...so the kids were repeat burglars of the same property. That is not intelligent. No wonder the home owner was waiting for them...he probably knew it was going to happen. Definitely not going to help his case though. I bet the jury is going to burn this guy. He could've called the police ahead of time so they would catch the kids in the act. He should have done a number of different things that wouldn't have resulted in their death. That will be his fault in the end.


In Texas, or some other Southern states, that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I feel he went way to far, I feel the 1st degree murder charges are one notch to high. But he will probably be found guilty of Murder One


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I know it's easy for me, or anyone else to sit here calmly, and write what they should or shouldn't have done. When I watched this video, my thoughts go back to my CCW instructor, saying that a person's mouth can get them into prison faster than anything else after something like this. Least said better, until you calm down, and unless you are Clint Eastwood, you are going to be shook up.
With all he said, if he indeed said what they say, and waiting so long to call the police, I would not want to be in his shoes, my guess: his chances of coming out innocent is very slim.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Remember this is the liberal state of Minnesota. The anti gun nuts will want to make an example of him. The bleeding hearts will want to find something to blame (being bullied, past service if any or something) and grant him some slack. In any case watch for this to be an impetus for more gun control laws.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, they were in HIS home and if the truth is known. They had no problem doing harm to him or his family.. That's the ****ed up part of the system. He was able to catch and kill them BEFORE they got him, now HE is the one in trouble. It is his own stupidity for turning over the cctv. I would have erased and destroyed it before it was turned over. When your life and freedom is on the line, you have to think ahead and think fast! 

Any one of us that live in a Liberal state. GTFO as soon as you can!!!! This is the crazy shit that is happening.

I read an article yesterday about Chiraq aka Chicago where there were like 50-60 shootings over EASTER weekend. Almost EVERY one GANG involved! Do you know what they said the common denominator was though??!! GUNS What a crock of ****ing shit! If they would take these gangbangers out back and smack em inthe ****in head with a hammer when they catch them, shootings would drop big time!No, it's the gun's fault though.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

IMO this guy is going to get convicted, maybe not for 1st degree but for at least manslaughter. He waited a day to get police, and he made sure they were dead. I don't think that he should be convicted of a murder charge at all, just a lesser charge maybe failing to notify police or something like that. These kids were criminals, age does not matter when you break into someone's home, maybe we should start charging parent that allow their kids to do these things. Nothing he did was Illegal up until he finished off the kids, and failed to contact police immediately after the incident. Just my two cents.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Regardless of the outcome of the trial, the homeowner's life is ruined. The press will crucify him. The press will continue to post pictures of two sweet suburban youths and not the pics of their most likely revolting meth-faces. Remember the pics of dead ass trayvon martin as a sweet innocent pre-teen that the media was so fond of showing us? 

The two little thieves who thought it was a good idea to enter someone's home without their permission with the intent to steal things are dead. That is probably a good thing for society.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In Texas, or some other Southern states, that wouldn't be a problem.


We are not required to give ground or try and escape. If someone breaks into your home they are justification for new flooring.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

He should have shot them right the first time so he wouldn't have had to use the follow-up shots. As for not notifying the authorities? well that is not in his favor either.

I don't believe he was morally wrong in killing them - the third time they broke in to his home. 
I would say that what I had done was right and just - If you don't know the difference between right and wrong then the worst they can do is acquit on grounds of temporary insanity.

The bad thing is when it happens next time he won't be able to defend himself or his home. They will have taken all his guns and right to have them away.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I love the photos of the sweet, young, innocent kids. Too bad, for everyone involved, but did the kids not bother to think of what might happen?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They were criminals who broke into a man's home. What did they expect?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

oldmurph58 said:


> 17 year olds can be dangerouse. I was a infantryman at 17. This guy was 65, and was afraid after several break in's. What does he have to do wait for some punk to start attacking him to defend his castle? young folks getting killed is sad, but they were criminals. No doubt in my mind when they saw him something bad was gonna happen, they were caught in the act. I think they should let him go.


Problem is the laws in most states are quite specific that you can not kill some one over a property issue and trespassing is a property issue. Your life must be in danger or you must fear that you are going to be maimed. And don't shoot the messenger.

Call your friendly local defense attorney and see what he thinks.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Little Falls homeowner describes fatally shot teen intruders as 'vermin' - TwinCities.com

Latest update. I would say the guy is in deep poo.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I guess this is one of the reasons we actually need lawyers. Oh my God, did I say that out loud?


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Problem is the laws in most states are quite specific that you can not kill some one over a property issue and trespassing is a property issue. Your life must be in danger or you must fear that you are going to be maimed. And don't shoot the messenger.
> 
> Call your friendly local defense attorney and see what he thinks.


You are right the law sucks. In my state I'm supposed to leave my wife in the shower and flee, if I can, then call the cops once I'm out of the house what b.s.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

That is a law that needs to be changed. OMG what were the creators of that law drinking when they came up with it????


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Worked for the State Department, I guess it makes sense then, what a dumbass. After further review, this guy is not a dumbass he is flat out crazy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> You are right the law sucks. In my state I'm supposed to leave my wife in the shower and flee, if I can, then call the cops once I'm out of the house what b.s.


I have a friend whose wife is bigger than most NCAA offensive lineman and resembles what I think a female Sasquatch would look like. If I lived in one of those socialist states I would ask my friends wife to shower while the thieves were there to scare them away for good.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

combine the 2nd and 4th amendment -That is where the "castle laws come from. In my state I can defend my family, my self and my property. I also have the right to use deadly force to stop the comission of a felony- like trespass or assault.


----------

